# My foundation Girls for mini Saanen



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here are pix of four ladies we just brought home...no they are not mini..but will be our foundation Does for our first generation Mini Saanen...All four are very sweet...needing a bit of minerals and hoof care but other wise they are perfect...: )

red collar is Nikkita
Green Collar is Layla, she has waddles : ) 
Purple Collar is Bell, she is polled
Pink Collar is Ariel, she is Bells twin...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They are so pretty and dainty


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girls! Congrats!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

They are beautiful.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nice! Congrats! They all look so pretty and that's need you got a polled one and one with waddles. Also, I have that same exact purple collar on my buckling. I just felt the need to share that Lol


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Very pretty girls


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Also, I have that same exact purple collar on my buckling. I just felt the need to share that Lol


Thats too funny lol

Im pretty excited! cant wait to get started but trying to be a good girl...be patient...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are all so pretty , congrats Cathy  
It's gotta be tough to be patient , lolol.
They all look like my Dixie who is small for a Saanen .


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I wasnt sure what to expect when we drove 7 hours for them lol..kind of went on a few pix..but the deal was awesome...a couple of them need a bit of weight on them..but they are all in very good health...and were loved, so they are sweet...a bit shy still with us..but each day they grow more andmore interested 
: )


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

SOOOO Exciting


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just don't tell Nakita she has a boy's name


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're so cute!!!! congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You must be so excited ! I can't wait to see the littles ones and what they will look like after a couple generations  So interesting !
Have fun with them , I bet they come around in no time and before you know it they will be stealing stuff outa your pockets , and asking for kisses


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ariel already gives kisses, they are beginning to realize when I come I come with food...always a winning combo lol

Goathiker..I didnt know Nikkita is a boys name lol...but it sure suites her lol..


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty girls! I love waddles!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Gorgeous girls!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's super exciting!!  they are so pretty!
I don't know how you could tell them apart without the collars though.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I don't know how you could tell them apart without the collars though.


I thought so too..but each has her own little thing going on....

Nikkita is the largest of the four...(for now)
Layla had waddles
Bell is Polled
And Ariel loves to lick me..


----------



## crissyp (Nov 21, 2013)

Cathy, where did u go to get the Saanens ? I am starting a line as well. FB page is "mini Saanen breeders network"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Crissyp..we drove 7 hours for them lol...to oklahoma...Saanen are not easy to find around here. We are picking up another Doe next week...Our Two saanen ladies we own currently are bred to our Saanen buck and we will retain all the does from them, usually triplets... so fingers crossed...the four we just picked up will be bred to Bleu (our nigerian buck) then any does born to our current two moms and the Doe we are getting next week will be bred to the other Nigerian buck when we find the perfect one...this will get us two blood lines...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I thought so too..but each has her own little thing going on....
> 
> Nikkita is the largest of the four...(for now)
> Layla had waddles
> ...


Oh yes, each one is always unique in some way, lol.  Handy to have the collars till you get it figured out, though.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well Bell came back in heat this morning!! so round two lol..and we will be atching the others for signs..I was just getting ready to pull blood to comfirm pregnacy ..glad we got busy with other things..lol...

Today I go and look at several new born Nigerian babies!! Im picking 2-3 : ) I want to give Bleu Job security...Ive really grown attached to him lol...Ill post pix of who I pick


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I missed this thread! Looking forward to seeing pics of your new babies....I am so curious to see the crosses!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well we went to my friends place..oh my..all these tiny little babies bouncing around like bumble bees...they are so cute...and Being weak as I am picked four out instead of two lol..but once you see them you will see why!! Dont judge me!! you know you would done the same HEHEHE....
I picked twin sisters...lots of color, one brown with white swirls and one a tri color two tone thing going on lol.....a doe who has unusual color..with a grey brown tone on her rear side and black frosty on the front side lol..and lots of brown and white in the mix...and ok..heres the one that won my heart...not much color..a tan with deeper tan on nose and feet....but she was sooooo tiny!! half the size of the others and had as much energy and spunk as the bigger kids..when I picked her up ( it was like lifting air!) she snuggled in and wanted to touch noses...DONE DEAL...shes mine...so now we will have 7 ladies to keep Bleu in business!..Ill post pix tomorrow, my girls took a ton, so I need to down load them..the only negative is they are not registered...but they do come from CAE neg moms...so that I can live with...BUT i have to wait until they are weened to bring them home : (


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, they sound so cute! Can't wait for pics


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwwww ,sounds like the perfect day :sun::grin::wahoo:

Whaddaya mean we got to wait till tomorrow to see pictures :GAAH::shock:

Caaaathyyy !!!:GAAH: :wallbang::hair::shocked::GAAH::wallbang::hammer::tears::sigh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:tear::hair::sad::tears::sigh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol! The suspense is gonna drive Laura crazy :crazy:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I love mini goats, I'm gonna have to get a few.....a friend is thinking of starting a mini boer business, by breeding her papered pygmy to her percentage boers. I bet they'd be cute, but the purpose??.........
She's using a pygmy cuz she wants them to be thicker , compared to using a nigi.
I mean, would any of you buy a mini boer goat for any reason??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol! The suspense is gonna drive Laura crazy :crazy:


I can believe Cathy would just leave us hanging like like this 
Im going to bed , I can't wait any longer , :sigh:
They sound soooooo cute though , its not fair to make us wait like this :hammer:
Just saying :shrug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

So sorry..I promise tomorrow..my girls are in bed now but will get their camera cards tomorrow and post ASAP!! And yes..they are supr cute..

as for mini Boer...I bet they are cute...and good for those with small families (eek!! did I just say that!!!??)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

eh em………waiting…………..waiting…………...:sigh::tears:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh mini boers sound adorable  lolol
I would love to see one !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wait no longer...lol..here they are...

Theses girls are the twins...These girls are 1 week old...they werehard to get a pic of since they were bouncing all over!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

this is the other doe ...she is almost two weeks old...she is a friendly little thing...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This little one is half the size of the others...she is energetic and bouncy...I dont think she stop moving the whole time we were there !! lol.. My friend said she was about 1 pound when born...wasnt sure she would make it but here she is, a week old..keeping up with the big kids!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> this is the other doe ...she is almost two weeks old...she is a friendly little thing...


Love,love,love her  They are all adorable, but I love her color


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh look at those sweet little things  Eeekkkkkk :stars:
Love them all , beautiful colors , sorts reminds of butterscotch and caramel chocolates  yuuuuummmmmmmmmm :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:

Congrats , I have one question though , how did you only walk away with three and how in the world did you pick ! I would be numb with a silly smile on my face when i saw a bunch of bouncing babies , lolol.

Enjoy them Cathy  Now the waiting begins for you ! 
Its going to be a long hard wait  But totally worth it IMO


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Theres 4


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

your right  it was the cuteness overload , my brain 
fogged up


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes four does..the twins...the two tone frostie one and the teenie tiny one...Im so excited : )


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow!! Can't blame you a bit. Lol.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!!!!  they are A-FREAKING-DORABLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They are so cute!! ...WHAT IM I DOING!!!! ?? LOL...I sure dont need more babies.,,, but my justification is they are year round breeders and can keep us in milk on the off season..lol..AND higher butter fat for cheese...so I guess its ok lol...plus Bleu needed job security lol...Ok so I convinced myself its ok lol...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad you feel better about your investment 
See , it took all of 40-50 words and you feel all better about it 
Well done :leap:

They are so adorable , way too cute to have said no , and you could have gotten more , so I think you did the right thing with bringing four home 

That's how I see it anyways :shrug::stars::wahoo::leap:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..yes she has none Does and only 4 bucks so far!! a good year for her...Hopefully it wil be the same here!! lol..We need a Doe year for sure!!..


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey, you know the baby that's half the size of the others? Since she's so small you should, like, mail her to me!  
Believe me, it would make my day if I got her in the post office!
Congrats on the kids!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL...canyontrailgoats...Ill keep that in mind if I decide I dont love her...HA!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, totally cute!!;-) I need to take more pics of my 3 triplets they will be 2 weeks on Friday. I love the colors on your girls;-)


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

So cute I love the light brown!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How are they settling in Cathy?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Are they home yet ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont have them home yet..they are being raised by mom...being totally spoiled by my friend...we went over Saturday and got the ones ready, disbudded...

its going to be along wait!! I cant wait to have them home


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

This reminds me. We had someone show up last year outta the blue. Someone had told em we had great Alpines and they were looking to start a mini Alpine herd. When they knocked on the door and started to explain why they were here, I just kinda smiled and listed. When they were done I said, I dont think we can help you out. "Why, she asked" I proceed to take her out to see the does. As we were walking up she says "Oh Lord, those goats are huge!". hehe

Over the years we have had maybe half a dozen people come out looking to start minis of one kind or another. Needless to say, they never end up buying any


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Some people just don't do their research and have no idea what they are getting themselves into


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

I agree with you people don't know what they are getting themselves into these days!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Seriously ! I started with four and woke up the next day , took a head count and had 19 :shock: I have no idea how that happened either :shrug:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I think all goat owners have what I like to call Acutegoatieitis. This is an incurable disease where you are powerless to sell the cute ones. Even if they have terrible confirmation


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...My saanen are big girls...and Bleu did his job!!...It can be done..the purpose is not really a mini breed but a medium breed...they will be between the size of a standard and a nigerian....still cute : ) I see a huge market here for the Mini breeds of standard and so hope to fill that need..But you are right TDG...many do not do the research before jumping right in and conformation absolutely counts..To breed other wise is like back yard dog breeder...lots of "cute" with plenty of flaws...


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes so fragile. So pretty.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahooo..3 out of four girls confirmed pregnant!! Little Miss Bell is open..we will have mini Saanen this season!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! When are they due?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They are due first of May : )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yahoo!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's great that bleu got them pregnant! Smaller saanens sound good to me, I like goats that look like standards but are smaller(cuter) sized.
I experimented this year and bred my lamancha doe and nubian boer cross doe to a nigi. If they took, I can look forward to a mini mancha and a dwarf/boer/nubian whatever you wanna call it!
Did bleu need help reaching the girls? I had to help the buck with my does, and they weren't even that tall.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We placed a plyboard on a tire...he figured it out and Nikkita is pretty big,,,,I was most worried he could breed her...but he did it..


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That's awesome! Good luck on babies soon! I am breeding for mini-alpine and have already had 2nd gen's born here but I sold them. I have more 2nd's due any day now. Can hardly wait!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well here we are 6 years later lol. I still have a few mini saanen (we still have Irene, our first mini saanen born here and Cassandra who was born to Nikkita this past spring) but our new focus is mini Lamancha. While mini Saanen are finally starting to catch on in our area, mini Lamancha are growing leaps and bounds. We have two F1 born this past spring to Willa who have that wonderful lamancha conformation. ( pictured)We are getting a mini lamancha doe back who was sold and we are getting two new Nigerian bucks to carry on the torch. I have a vision of a field full of beautiful half size lamanchas.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Congrats on a job well done.

:goodjob:


----------

